# 1 day old baby shrimp!!!



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I finally got my little tetra cube set up as a red cherry shrimp tank. Switched them over Wednesday and noticed one of my females had eggs! Looked in this morning and on close inspection, I found babies! I've counted about 8-10 so far. The first pic has 2 in the pic. The second is, I think, a better pic. You can clearly see one right above the snail. So exciting!!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Shrimp tanks are cool and under rated.

What is the java moss tied onto? It looks neat.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome!. I had some baby shrimp over a month ago. Tried my best but they all died. =/


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

andakin, the java moss is tied to nothing. I have some free floating, and some that was netted onto a coconut shell until it took root, and then the netting was removed. That's about 3-4 months of growth. 
DianeA7X, i'm hoping I don't lose the whole lot.  Cherry shrimp I'm having good luck with. Other shrimp? not so much.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

awww. ya i wanna gt more ghost shrimp. been wanting to get them but havent been able to lately. hopefully soon though.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Well at least 5 have survived to day 2. They are slightly less see through today and I saw one actually eating, "falling with style" off the heater, and other fun stuff. They are so darn cute!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

does you tank have a heater?


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep. Heater set to warm water to 78 degrees. Thermometer to keep an eye on temp, sponge filter, a few plants, a coconut hut with java moss roof, free floating java moss, and some Amazon frogbit and dwarf water lettuce. And, of course, light


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

cool was just wondering.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Yay! As of this morning, day 5, I counted 10 baby shrimp. So I'm back to how many I thought I had on day 1. Yay!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Well they are just over a week old, really starting to get color in, and man, the count exploded on me. Somewhere between 22-25 baby shrimp at the last 2 counts!!!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Baby shrimp 9-10 days old picture! 15 baby shrimp in one spot!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Eeeeek!!! They're adorable!!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I know! I just want to pinch them! (but that would totally kill them so I resist that urge.) PS, in your profile pic, is the white one an eskie by any chance?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

aselvarial said:


> I know! I just want to pinch them! (but that would totally kill them so I resist that urge.) PS, in your profile pic, is the white one an eskie by any chance?


Both pomeranians actually lol We had the brown one tested too and he's 3 generations pure pom (neutered though xD )


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

omg those are sooooo cute


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, the shrimp reached a month old. Some moved in with a snail, some moved in with a betta, and at last count, after 15 had moved out, I still was counting 15 in the snail tank. So 30 babies! EESH! 10 of those will be moving out into one of my betta tanks, and just the 5 reddest (2 boys and 3 girls plus an adult sakura red) will be staying in the shrimp tank.


----------

